# S4/6 owners.....take a look!!!!!!!!!!!



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

This broke the other day, just before I made it home..barely.... and I found out later it's a common thing to have go wrong.....
Change your's before it leaves you stranded.








It's located on the top of the block behind the cylinder head. (where the disconnected hose is)







The plastic becomes brittle with age, and it's a really cheap part.
It takes 10 minuets to change out, and one less thing to worry about.


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: S4/6 owners.....take a look!!!!!!!!!!! (Sepp)*

Done it already, along with most of the hoses this fall. You should also replace the plastic fitting on the back of the head, facing the firewall on the pass side, another plastic part known to fail. Sorry, don't know the part # right now. 
Another one is the high temp turbo coolant hose under the intake manifold, mine was partially clogged and bits of rubber was loose in there. Looked like I replaced that one just in time.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: S4/6 owners.....take a look!!!!!!!!!!! (Harold)*

If you could possibly provide part #'s for these, it would be great!
Thanks!!


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: S4/6 owners.....take a look!!!!!!!!!!! (Sepp)*

Seeing how you are in Washington, give SJM a call : http://www.sjmautotechnik.com/

That is who I got my parts from. When I was planning on doing coolant maintenance , this is what he listed as recommended replacements:
"Other items that often fail
Rear plastic Tee fitting with clip and O ring for climate control temp sensor $8
Rear engine block plastic fitting with O ring $23.50 *<--that one*
Plastic T/stat Housing $16.50
T/stat Wahler is $17.45
High Temp Turbo cooling hose from under intake manifold to pipe with 2 clamps $13 *<--that is the hose I was talking about*
Heater valve is $38"

The plastic part on the back of the block (I said head earlier), I think is part # 034 121 143E, make sure you get the O ring too. 
The line is just a generic hose, possibly a fuel hose cut to length.

_Modified by Harold at 10:35 AM 12-13-2006_


_Modified by Harold at 10:41 AM 12-13-2006_


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

